# Samsung LN-T4671 Remote Code



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

I have a Samsung LN-T4671 LCD and am trying to program my S2 DTivo remote to work with it. Anyone have any codes I could try?

BTW, I've tried 0305, 0306, 0092, 0001, 0007, 0012, 0051, 0085, 0096, 0104, 0107, 0118, 0124, 0128, 0132, 0145, 0176, 0177, 0221, 0230. I've also tried two combinations: 0021 then 0305 & 0021 then 0306. 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

"Edmund, white courtesy phone, please. Edmund, white courtesy phone."


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Try resetting the remote:

1. press and hold Directv/tivo & TV Power keys, until the light remains on
2. press thumbs down 3 times
3. press Enter

First try code 0305, if you don't get three blinks then that code isn't in your remote. Code 0305 is the only one that will give you repeating volume commands. The other codes should work for power and mute just fine, but the volume keys will have to be pressed multiple times to change.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Thank you very much! Clearing the remote with the above procedure seemed to be the key. Once I did that, using 0092 allows all TV functions to work except the repeating volume command, which was expected (no blinks after inputting code 0305).


----------



## dovetail (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi, thanks for this thread. The advice above also works for the LN-T4681F


----------



## karensw (Jul 14, 2008)

The advice above also works for the Samsung LN46A750.
Volume, mute, power off and on all work. Thanks!
My Tivo is S3 HD version.


----------



## dewurster (Feb 22, 2009)

Excellent! This helped with my LN46A630 also.


----------



## dcortez (Dec 25, 2004)

FYI I have a Samsung LN37A LCD TV. I use Cox Cable TV. I have old series 2 TIVO. 
I followed TIVO instructions. Hit power at TIVO buttons until red light came on I entered 0305. It worked. I can control TV on off, channe U/D, mute .. but that is all.


----------

